# Gauge and dic back light



## DakotaRigs (Feb 4, 2017)

I noticed on a equinox I had in my shop they had a different color backlight including the dic. It was all red. I was wondering if it's just a bulbs you have to change to do this? I know all the dashes in the cruze has a teal kinda color. But I want lime green lol. Is this actually possible or will the dic always be teal?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Good question. I wanted mine all red and ended up going with the blue for my add-ons as I could not find an answer.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I know Opels have commie red DICs. As far as I know they are the only ones with the red.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's backlit with LEDs. You'd probably have to open up the module and replace them. Since they're not expected to be needing to be replaced, it won't be as easy as changing the bulbs in a 80's car.


----------



## DakotaRigs (Feb 4, 2017)

Well I expect the teardown to be harder then my older cars but I am more interested in if it's just a unplug bulb plug new in type of backlight or if its more of a non changeable thing


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm curious about this as well. I always thought that these were not LED bulbs. I thought these were an LCD screen somewhat like a TV therefor not be able to just simply change a bulb color.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

You guys find out what it is and if it can be changed, let us all know. I am sure you and I aren't the only ones interested, but if able, I do want mine changed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> You guys find out what it is and if it can be changed, let us all know. I am sure you and I aren't the only ones interested, but if able, I do want mine changed.


How to remove the cluster






*How To Remove Instrument Panel(Cluster) For Cleaning

How to remove Dash Bezel, Speed Cluster
*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Look about 2:57 in this video. there are better videos, but cannot find them at the moment.


----------

